# Updated SM / GK stuff for sale.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

I have the following for sale:

1 x Out of packaging but otherwise complete, unassembled Land Raider for sale. Picked up from ebay, is the Godhammer pattern. £30

1 x half assembled / light primered Predator. This has a magnetised turret, aswell as a pair of turret FW armour. Has the bits to make standard sponsons, but I also have a pair of Baal sponson bits if you wanted to make a better, stronge pair of sponsons. £25

2 x BNIB boxes of PAGK: Still in shrinkwrap. Selling due to change of project idea. £17 each, or £30 for the pair. 

Castellan Crowe: BNIB metal: £6

Space Hulk TH Sergeant model: Unassembled loose. £15

Still a bit to sell, but this will be a good start.

I will take Valykrie's and unassembled Cadian stuff. 

Let me know what you got.


----------



## martyrdon (Apr 24, 2011)

I sent you a PM as well but might as well say here that I'm interested in the PAGK!


----------

